# Hendrik Varju's Book



## mgradwohl (Dec 17, 2007)

Anyone got this book? http://www.passionforwood.com/books.htm

Or recommendations for other similar books?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Did you find a copy? Sometimes the local library can bring it in on interlibrary loan if they don't have a copy themselves.


----------

